# Construir trasmisor fm



## locoar07 (Mar 9, 2007)

hola espero que me puedan ayudar quiero hacer un transmisor fm pero nada muy dificil.
lo que tenia pensado era usar un transmisor fm lo cuales se utilizan para escuchar musica en el estereo del auto con el ipod o un reproductor mp3 creo que tienen de 6 a 10 metros de alcanse, abrirlo y conectar la antena de este aparato con un aplificador fm  el cual ya tengo comprado.
no se si esto se podra hacer espero que si me parece una buena opcion espero no estar equivocado si llegara a funcionar cual creen ustedes que seria el alcance que tendria


----------



## chaky2007 (Mar 9, 2007)

hola, mas o menos entendi lo que queres hacer pero, no va a ser tan facil como crees, en fin si queres un transmisor fm facil yo estoy haciendo uno, que todos los materiales incluyendo accesorios y el acido para la plaquta me salio 10 pesos (argentinos). 

es el siguiente link: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/micfm/index.htm

te dejo la lista de materiales por si sos nuevo (cuando empece tuve como dos semanas para entenderlo... jeje soy mediobruto)

2 Capacitores de 10 Nanofaradios

3 Capacitores de 1 N

1 Capacitor de 12 Picofaradios  o 1 Trimmer                                                                                                                           

1 Capacitor de 2.7 PF

1 Resistencia de 4700 ohms

1 R de 2200 ohms

1 R de 1 M ohm

1 R de 47000 ohms

2 Transistores BC 547

1 Transistor BC 5572                                                                                                         

2  Resistencia de 330ohms                                                                                                          

1 bobina de 3 ¼ vueltas                                                                                             

Antena                                                                                                                     

Micrófono electrec                                                                                                                 

½ litro de acido percloruro de hierro                                                                           

Accesorios para bateria de 9v                                                                                            

PCB de 50mmX25mm        1 faz                   



si queres uno mas facil aun,(ojo con el  alcance)  en este mismo site tenes uno muy chiquito y sencillo.






saludos y suerte


----------



## Welsys (Mar 10, 2007)

Ey Chaky, como llevas ese transmisor. Yo estoy haciendo otro que tb tiene muy buena pinta(lo puse en un post anterior de este foro). Me fije en ese pero como no venia mucha información sobre la frecuencia y eso me achante. Me interesa mucho el resultado de ese transmisor, ¿cuando lo acabes me puedes decir que tal funciona?. cuando yo acabe el mio tambien te lo puedo comunicar.

salud


----------



## chaky2007 (Mar 10, 2007)

seguro sin ningun problema, voy hacer el tercer impreso de la pcb (es q soy torpe con las manos.. jeje) y listo te digo, la frecuencia es entre 88 y 108 mhz fm comercial, spuestamente el alcance a campo abiert oes de 700 mts (no creo pero...) apenas termino te digo todo, cual haces vos ????

saludos


----------



## locoar07 (Mar 10, 2007)

bueno esta bien voy a ver si lo puedo hacer te digo que no entiendo mucho de electronica tengo 2 preguntas para hacerte  

las soldaduras con que las hago con estaño o viene algun estaño especial para hace este tipo de soladuras .

son faciles de manipular las piesas ya que no soy muy bueno con las manos jaja.

lo que tengo mas miedo es el tema de las soldaduras ya que no soy muy bueno no eso tambien te pediria si me pones una foto para ver como queda terminado


----------



## chaky2007 (Mar 10, 2007)

la soldudura (esteve haciendo pruebas porq tampoco soy muy bueno.. eje y queda maso menos bien, los elementos son faciles de manejar y dentro de todo no es dificil (te lo dice un chico de 14 años que esta haciendo un secundario no tecnico) apenas lo termine pongo todos lo datos y fotos, saludos


----------



## locoar07 (Mar 10, 2007)

ok ok ta bien yo tambien tengo 16 años y estoy en la secu yy casi no tengo idea de nada de electronica lo que  te queria preguntar es sobre la plaqueta si ya viene con todos los dibujos y peforada por que estuve viendo en una una web http://www.psicofxp.com/forums/electronica.149/385827-microfono-por-fm-2.html
que eso lo tenias que hacer vos y para que sirve el accido tambien si conoces alguna web donde vendan estos materiales ya que vivo en un pueblo donde no lo voy a conseguir y hasta que viaje a otro lado va a apasar un tiempo.. 

bueno eso era todo espero no ser muy molesto


----------



## chaky2007 (Mar 10, 2007)

ya anduve por ahi, la plaqueta la armas vos o la compras hecha,
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-25828138-diseno-y-fabricacion-de-circuitos-impresos-_JM_ en ese link venden ya hechas (le tenes que dar el esquema) y los materiales supongo qe en mercadolibre o deremate los conseguis, sino busca en google componentes electronicos y algo encotras 

saludos


----------



## locoar07 (Mar 14, 2007)

que va en donde dice wlk en el circuito una alambre de cobre aaa y otra pregunta donde se pone la bobina ????


----------



## gonzalez664 (Mar 16, 2007)

hola me pueden decir de que tipo de cable o alambre e de fabricar la bobina del trasmisor ariba espuesto y cuantas vueltas pone 3 pero vueltas por ejemplo a un lapiz gracias


----------



## chaky2007 (Mar 16, 2007)

el cable es de 0.5 mm (eso creo) y las vueltas de la bobina yo creo que aun lapiz estan bien.

salu2


----------



## gonzalez664 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hola gracias pero soy un poco torpe y nuevo en esto de la electronica me puedes decir de que material es el cable de la bobina y los capasitadores son electricos o ceramicos un saludo y disculpen en el foro por mi poca sabiduria.

P.D alguien a montado el circuto y le a funcionado bien gracias y un cordial saludo


----------



## chaky2007 (Mar 17, 2007)

somos todos iguales, jeje es de cobre, compra un cable de cobre de un solo polo pelalo y hacelo de 3 vueltas, la otra es abrir una radio que no funcione y agarra una de esas bobinas que va a tenes el material y el tamano correcto(despues tenes que acortarlo a 3 vueltas) los capacitores son ceramicos, lo del montaje sigo en eso, tengo problemas con el impreso y la soldadura.

salu2


----------



## gonzalez664 (Mar 17, 2007)

hola amigo    
chaky2007

gracias por tu preciado tiempo y pasiencia al contestar mis preguntas me pones que tienes problemas con el circuito y las soldadura a que problemas te refieres ¿piensas que este circuito merese la pena montarlo? 

Otra cosa yo intento de hacer el circuito en una plaqueta de cobre pero hice como ponia en un toturial de un tal der a olgo haci que lo imprimiera en papel couche y lo pegase con un plancha a la plaqueta pero no se peqa compre el papel couche que vale un pelin caro y no se pegan los circuitos al cobre por que puede ser y si tu lo haces de otra manera me podria decir como pegar los circuitos al cobre de la plaqueta.

Un cordial saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## Welsys (Mar 24, 2007)

EURECA! el transmisor fm que fabricaba funciona! he fabricado el siguiente:

http://www.boondog.com/tutorials/rfTransmitter/rfTransmitter.htm

es un poco inestable, y tiene un alcance de unos 10 metros con paredes... merece la pena para experimentar, es satisfactorio escucharse en la radio.

saludos


----------



## Karla_klaz (Abr 13, 2007)

alguien podria decirme si puedo sustituir el capacitor variable o trimmer por algun otro dispositivo 
es que no lo he podido conseguir 
me dijeron que con un potenciometro pero no lo creo ya que creo que por algunas partes les llaman igual a los dos y de ahi la confusion...
gracias


----------



## Elvic (Abr 13, 2007)

hey *Karla_klaz*
bueno tienes razon enn lo que comentas por supuesto que no es posible sustituir un trimmer por un potenciometro.
son dispositvos muy diferentres...
bien ahora sabemos que el trimmer es una capacitor variable y que estan en valores muy pequeño del orden de los Picofarad.
bien el trimmer esta comprendido entre rangos de capacitancia( maximo y minima ) en este tipo de circuito sirve para "ajustar" la frecuencia de oscilacion y establecer una frecuecia que nos convenga dentro de un rango.

lo que puedes hacer es conseguir varios capacitores (ceramicos) de diferente valor pero en el orden de los picofarad y con estos puedes ir intercambiando este en lugar del trimmer hasta que obtengas una frecuencia  cercana a la que necesitas y degar el capacitor que mas se adecuo.

espero haberme explicado 

no es una solucion muy apreciada aveces pero si funciona 

suerT


----------



## Karla_klaz (Abr 13, 2007)

muchas graciaspor tu respuesta me es de mucha ayuda


----------



## Francisco Valdez (Abr 13, 2007)

Karla, ví que vives en México, no sé si en tu ciudad haya STEREN, ahi puedes encontrar Kit para armar radios en esos kits puedes encontrar el capacitor variable, tambien en algún lugar que vendan material busca de los de más antiguedad de preferencia... sino desarma un radio viejo...

Saludos


----------



## Karla_klaz (Abr 27, 2007)

mmmmm si conozco steren     pero lo que me dijeron  es que ni lo conocian y fue ahi donde me sugirieron lo del potenciometro   :x 
lo del radio... pues eso fue lo que hice 
muchas gracias por sus respuestas     8)


----------



## magolobo (Oct 13, 2011)

Alguien sabe como hacer un transmisor estéreo que se transmita por laser, que trabaje a frecuencia de 100kz a 200kz.
como el que aparece en este link lo que pasa que este trabaja a frecuencias AM http://www.neoteo.com/aprende-a-transmitir-audio-con-laser si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradecería.


----------

